# Baby hat



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

A very easy pattern to make. I found this on a sheet of paper amongst my late aunts papers.

Use double knitting wool and size 6 and 8 needles

size 8 needles - cast on 48 sts
1 1/5 inches of k1,p1
change to size 6 needles
knit one row, purl one row until the hat measures 5 inches from cast on.

Shape of crown:
1 row: *k2tog, k2* to end of row (36 sts)
2 row : purl
3 row : *k2tog, k2* to end of row (27 sts)
4 row : purl
5 row : *k2tog, k1* to end of row (18 sts)
6 row : purl
7 row : *k2tog* to end of row (9 sts)

Cut wool and thread thru remaining stitches, Pull tight and sew up seam...


----------



## missvonniev (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing an heirloom and a nice memory with us. They are lovely hats.


----------



## Westmarion62 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. I am a beginner knitter and I will enjoy using your easy instructions.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful hats, and quite an easy patterns as well! I may have to take a shot at it :thumbup:


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

My MIL left many patterns written on scraps of paper. One was directions for house slippers with changes for each family member. So nice to find these little pieces of our families left behind!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes i found some more patterns written out but have no idea what it makes as she did not label the patterns...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thankyou, i knit preemie hats so this could come in useful :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Adorable hats, thank you for the pattern!!!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you have some babies in the near future and can use this.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks , saving your page for later.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

You made me smile this morning. So simple and so sweet and you can change the stitch or colors as you wish. No worry about gauge or needle size, just knit the cap and it will fit any baby or child.
I don't think our mothers and grandmothers worried so much about gauge and we all grew up, didn't we?

Carol J.


----------



## Darydee (Jun 29, 2011)

By double wool do you mean 2 strands of 4 ply?


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Diane ....You are a great niece to carry on your late Aunts
projects etc. she must be very proud of you in Heaven looking down and smiling. I only wish someday one of mine will do the
same. whenever I come across things in thrift shops etc that
I know some lady lovingly worked on I try to salvage it and
save it somehow or recyle it in another way. Keep up the good
work and thank you I will use the pattern and donate the items
to Charity. God Bless You. msmarie1


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you for passing on your aunt's legacy. Very nice easy hats. May have to use this pattern for the upcoming twins.


----------



## Irenka (Jan 24, 2013)

what a great little hat, love the one with the stripes


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

DK is sport weight in some countries but I plan to make the cap with both knitting worsted and sport weight and see which weight I like the best. Experiment, try things out and think for yourself,you don't always have to follow the pattern word for word.

Carol J.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I love hat patterns like this! I'm going to make one and add flowers, or maybe a sailboat or something.
Thank you so much!
Liz


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Darydee said:


> By double wool do you mean 2 strands of 4 ply?


our double knitting i think is equal to your 8ply


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you mismarie1


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Diane D,

Thanks for sharing this pattern. I'm starting a knitting group and I would like to use this pattern and others for some of the newbies. Would this be okay with you?

Thanks again,

Nanadee


----------



## Ruth Clive-Smith (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanku for that baby hat pattern soooo easy to do! and cute. When you said needles 8 and 6 I'm assuming that that is old size and not mm? 

Also can anyone tell me how to copy and paste patterns on my ipad and include the pictures of the finished garment. I don't seem to be able to get the picture. Pattern comes up perfectly but not the picture?


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Wouldn't it be fun to follow the pattern and see what it ends up being? Lucky you.


Diane D said:


> Yes i found some more patterns written out but have no idea what it makes as she did not label the patterns...


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Since this pattern came from South Africa, I am thinking British sized needles were used in this pattern. In the US we use a smaller size for the ribbing and the larger for the body of a garment. 
US 6 is English 8 4 mm
US 8 is English 6 5 mm
So I plan to use US 6 for the ribbing and no. 8 for the body of the cap. 

Carol J.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Such, easy pretty hats and would be wonderful for little premie babies so thank you so much for sharing and will be using the pattern for sure in the near future. xx


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you....I love old patterns...no matter what they are for...the simplicity and beauty of so many of them is truly special.....

Gini knits...you mention having some hand written patterns...would you consider sharing them?
julie


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Carol J. said:


> Since this pattern came from South Africa, I am thinking British sized needles were used in this pattern. In the US we use a smaller size for the ribbing and the larger for the body of a garment.
> US 6 is English 8 4 mm
> US 8 is English 6 5 mm
> So I plan to use US 6 for the ribbing and no. 8 for the body of the cap.
> ...


Good eyes-

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this special pattern and posting pictures. What a treasure to find a hand written family pattern and then keep the passing the pattern along.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Diane D said:


> Yes i found some more patterns written out but have no idea what it makes as she did not label the patterns...


What a fun mystery KAL you could have with yourself...pull out one of the patterns and blindly start knitting and see what happens!! Fun. Though we all have more patterns than we can possibly make in a lifetime, so maybe we don't need to add mysteries to the pile!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Ruth Clive-Smith said:


> Also can anyone tell me how to copy and paste patterns on my ipad and include the pictures of the finished garment. I don't seem to be able to get the picture. Pattern comes up perfectly but not the picture?


It kind of depends where you get the pattern _from_ and where you paste it _to_ (bad grammar!). Also, I think different iPads can do things slightly differently.

Here's what I know - on my iPad mini, some things can be copied and pasted completely - into an email I send myself, or into one of the apps on the iPad, like Pages or Evernote. Sometimes the photo doesn't come along, but if I linger on the photo (long press with finger), I can do a save to my camera roll and then pull it into the app from the camera roll.

Some things on websites (in Safari) will give a "reader" option up in the url area. If you click that, it provides you a condensed version without ads and junk. But sometimes that's wonky, too. I don't know if Reader is part of Safari, or something I installed, then forgot I did it.

I'm probably forgetting lots of work-arounds, but sometimes the only thing I can do is email it to myself and then work on it *properly* on my computer later. It's a whole new world. Sorry I can't tell you something that absolutely works every time.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thank you so much for the trip back in time... I've copied your Aunt's pattern, and will think of her every time it's used. ~ Jan


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Lovely hats. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

What kind of stitch is used to stitch them up?


----------



## FLORIDA NANA (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you for the hat pattern. I knit and crochet for charity. This hat will be great for that purpose.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you USA knitters remember to use #6 for the ribbing and #8 for the cap and knitting worsted yarn. The pattern was written by a lady with a British background.

Carol J.


----------



## Ruth Clive-Smith (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanku will try the email option!


----------



## plo44 (Feb 27, 2011)

very cute and nice, yet simple. can help deplete some of the stash....and can always be donated to charities or hospitals


----------

